# alvarez yairi WY1BW...



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone play one? or even see one in person? i noticed these on the alvarez site a while ago and have thought it'd be the right guitar for me....but i've never seen a review and i've never managed to find an actual wy1bw in person to try out. just curious if anyone's come into contact w/ this apparently elusive guitar....


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nice guitar*

Its a Bob Weir signature model, has a coral rosewood back and side, fancy inlay on the headstock, 12th fret lighhting bolt inlay.
They started building them in 2006 and still are building them today, nice guitar only played it for a short time but was pretty easy to play with and had some nice sound to it, never seen one in Canada the one I played was in the US and he scored it by accident and never sent it back to them, he fell in love and decided that it was a keeper for his collection.Ship


----------



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

yea i can get one ordered, at a local dealer here who can order in alvarez guitars (but they rarely do, unless special ordered)...i've walked the streets of vancouver, winnipeg, and toronto to try and locate this guitar to no avail...just want to make sure it plays and sounds as nice as i'd imagine it would based on the specs/pics i've seen of it.

the internal condenser mic concept seems pretty cool to me too...

thanks for the reply!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've played a number of the WY1 models, but not that one. the cedar rosewood that is the basic WY1 is a killer stage guitar, the alvarez pickup is one of the industry's best IMHO, and the guitars are incredibly well built. they are small guitars, so expect a smaller, more intimate tone than a dread of course. i wouldn't hesitate to order a Yairi, i've never played one that was a dog.


----------



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

suttree said:


> i've played a number of the WY1 models, but not that one. the cedar rosewood that is the basic WY1 is a killer stage guitar, the alvarez pickup is one of the industry's best IMHO, and the guitars are incredibly well built. they are small guitars, so expect a smaller, more intimate tone than a dread of course. i wouldn't hesitate to order a Yairi, i've never played one that was a dog.


good to know, thanks! i almost prefer the slightly smaller acoustics anyway. might be time to put one on order...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bad news*

You might have to wait a while after you order one, they seem to be elusive.Ship


----------

